# thomas' liquid stainless steel



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

Any one ever use a thomas' stainless steel paint to paint appliances?? how did you like the finished product?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

never heard of the stuff


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what is the vehicle?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've heard of it, seen a commercial, never used it


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw it once on a job. Looked just like "painted" stainless steel...and it was put on with an HVLP sprayer so there weren't any brush or roller marks. Not impressed for use on appliances. Garage - maybe.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Never heard of it
But, by/with my experience of/with Thomson products, I wouldn't touch it with ProWallGuy's 4-8' Wooster Sherlock extension pole


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used it and it came out pretty good. As good as the stainless steel paint is, the finish can look really bad if you don't 'drag' it out right, or crooked, etc. to give the brushed effect. Did it for a store. Went in there about a year later and it still looks great.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Lad, was wondering if anyone would be able to help Lornmastro!
Lornmastro, let us know if you use it and post some pics, sounds interesting!


----------



## Snow's Paint Dept. (Jun 1, 2010)

Have not heard of this
Though not impressed by other Thompson's products, would like to hear any feedback on this one


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Product site.

http://www.liquidstainlesssteel.com/ 

Looks cool.


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

Thanks all for your feedback. FYI the product is Thomas not thompson. Think I will buy it and try it out. Thanks


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

here is a website showing how to use it some pics 
http://homebuilding.thefuntimesguide.com/2010/05/stainless_steel_paint.php


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks cool! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I will collect all the free appliances on craigslist and give them a make-over and sell them biotches. :jester:


----------

